# Trap question



## nickynik (Dec 13, 2011)

What do you guys find works best for your traps? Just curious..


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 14, 2011)

nickynik said:


> What do you guys find works best for your traps? Just curious..



DB shrugs has worked for me. One of my best bodyparts.


----------



## matyasss (Dec 14, 2011)

I like shrugs.


----------



## mc63s (Dec 16, 2011)

power shrugs, deads.


----------



## MPMC (Dec 17, 2011)

DB shrugs dropsets. Run the rack from 100lbs down to 75,50,25. All till failure. Guaranteed to get them a good pump.


----------



## User007 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd do heavy rack pulls. These will hit your upper back more and it will allow you to use more weight than standard deadlifts , but i'm not an expert


----------



## MircoDVD (Dec 20, 2011)

What is a rack deadlift?


----------



## ohpack (Dec 21, 2011)

a rack deadlift is also known as a 3/4 deadlift or sometimes a silver dollar deadlift.


----------



## edgar15 (Dec 22, 2011)

Deadlifts and powercleans.


----------



## DOG (Dec 27, 2011)

try deadlifts for the compound movement then with the isolation movement, try dumbell shrugs


----------

